# Drill Press Hold Down



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Clamping something down to a drill press table can be a pain sometimes, due to the webs under the bottom of the table. This is my solution. It can be installed or removed from the table in less than 30 seconds. I use it on a Delta benchtop drill press, but have looked at other drill presses and the all seem to have the same webbing on the bottom of the tables which make it more difficult to use clamps. Made from a 2x4' and a piece of 3/4" electrical conduit, it is fastened to the table with two. 6" J bolts. The work piece is held using leverage. This works great and would be an easy safety item added to any drill press!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Unique solution. Thanks for those plans.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's an interesting idea Gary. You can put a lot of downward force on something with that lever arm.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

An excellent jig but this is how I clamp things in the drill press.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice idea. If the piece holds still, the drill will go straight. A lot of fun getting a clamp to work on a shop made DP table, so I bolt it in place. It helps. I recently bought a 12 inch WEN DP, which is a little larger than most, and it has a little longer plunge depth than my old Delta. Identical to the Jet, about 40 percent of the price--ordered for a good price an Home Depot on line and had it delivered at the local store. Convenient. Was able to reuse the table I had before.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Slick. Don't know that I would ever need something like that, but it does pretty much solve a different issue I have been working on for a good long while.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for showing Gary.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I know I dont score points for ingenuity, but I just bought one of these mole grips

Axminster Drill Clamps - Accessories for Pillar Drills - Drilling & Milling - Machinery Accessories - Accessories | Axminster Tools & Machinery


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

sunnybob said:


> .............Axminster Drill Clamps - Accessories for Pillar Drills - Drilling & Milling - Machinery Accessories - Accessories | Axminster Tools & Machinery


They're not too pricey either. Ony ones available on Ebay uk are from the US and more than that before you add postage. This is a positive change...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

2 sizes Angie, make sure you order the size you want


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Can't use them on my DP as I have added a table with t-track. I bought some 5x20 aluminium, drilled the bolt slot, heated and bent it, then coated the ends with yellow heat plastic powder.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm sorry, but that demands a picture.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Been thinking of this.

4" Cross Sliding Vise | Grizzly Industrial


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When very accurate drilling is required,usually metalwork, I use this drill press modified as a mill/drill with slow feed and an XY table.


----------

